# BMC Forum??? Where's Cervelo...



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

So BMC, a company that is known to associate with doping teams ie...Phonak and Astana, gets it's own forum...

...but Cervelo, used by the top team in Protour, CSC, current World Time trial champion, Fabian Cancellara, and numberous other wins, is still left out in the cold.

come on RBR, it is obvious you have something against Cervelo. Whatever your personal vendetta against Cervelo may be, don't take it out on the members, give us our forum. Please


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

Iceman, we have a forum on cervelo.com  :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

I thought the "Other Forum" meant cervelo. 90% of the threads here are cervelo related anyhow


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

*ha !*

Thats hilarious ! RBR is toying with ya ! at this point I would be doing the same ! for sh-ts and giggles !


----------



## Bianco (Sep 22, 2004)

+1 for dedicated cervelo forum


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't own a Cervelo, and I find it absolutely amazing that BMC got a forum before Cervelo. Seriously.


----------

